# Conspiracies all around may be evidence of a mis-wired brain



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

http://www.wsj.com/articles/theyre-not-really-out-to-get-you-1450471512



> Conspiracies all around you?
> May be evidence of a *mis-wired brain*.
> 
> Defects in the brainâs wiring make us easy prey for conspiracy theories based on weak evidence.
> ...





> Discussing Richard Hofstadterâs 1964 essay âThe Paranoid Style in American Politics,â *Mr. Brotherton accepts Hofstadterâs characterization of proponents of politically motivated conspiracy theories as âparanoidâ and suffering from âa psychic phenomenonâ that prevents them from seeing the absurdity of their position*


You know who you are, and so do we


----------



## OffGridCooker (Jan 29, 2010)

I think that conspiracist and the "low wisdom" leftist are cut from the same cloth and can not weigh the "truth value" of antidotal evidence, can't see the whole picture, can't see the forest for the trees,
Any evidence is good enough, as long as causes some emotional reaction, an their are a few other people that believe.
This can be due not only to the way the brain is wired but also to a youthful brain that has not developed critical thinking skills. Also lazy thinking populous like ideologues and occultist, that let others do the thinking, also the hormone driven brain.
I think that the conspiracist and he leftist are cut from the same cloth, because
The most common conspiracy is that "critical thinking conservatives" are racist, sexist, homophobes, and the biggest conspiracy of all is the "war on women."
It takes a gullible fool to believe that.
I had psychology 101 so I am an expert, and the people that do not admit to my genius are just out to discredit me.
You are not "one of them" are you?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> http://www.wsj.com/articles/theyre-not-really-out-to-get-you-1450471512
> 
> 
> You know who you are, and so do we


An explanation, finally!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

OffGridCooker said:


> I think that conspiracist and the "low wisdom" leftist are cut from the same cloth and can not weigh the "truth value" of antidotal evidence, can't see the whole picture, can't see the forest for the trees,
> Any evidence is good enough, as long as causes some emotional reaction, an their are a few other people that believe.
> This can be due not only to the way the brain is wired but also to a youthful brain that has not developed critical thinking skills. Also lazy thinking populous like ideologues and occultist, that let others do the thinking, also the hormone driven brain.
> I think that the conspiracist and he leftist are cut from the same cloth, because
> ...


No sir. I believe everything you say. I heard the same thing.

Just remember, just because you are paranoid does not mean they are not out to get you.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

The really cool thing about this is that the right and the left will say it applies to the other side.

BTW - How do you read it without a subscription? Or, did you do that on purpose? Ah, that's it. Sure, you didn't want us to read it.


----------



## OffGridCooker (Jan 29, 2010)

HDRider said:


> The really cool thing about this is that the right and the left will say it applies to the other side.
> 
> BTW - How do you read it without a subscription. Or, did you do that on purpose? Ah, that's it. Sure, you didn't want us to read it.


I am equally irritated by the right wing conspirisist as the left wing progressive "war on women" types.
You have to admit the progressives are much better at the conspiracy game, than the right.
They search for a right wing conspiracy kook and uses that as antidotal evidence to smear the whole right wing.


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

Conspiracies all around *may* be evidence of a mis-wired brain... 

or it *could* mean some folks have something called "good ole' common sense" and don't swallow all the garbage they are fed.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

When it comes to preconceived reactions or normalcy bias it can be seen in many. From the well educated to the not so well educated. It just seems to me that people are not taught to reason or question anymore Even when I was in college many of the professors expected the students to completely accept his/her teachings, if you questioned to deeply their were consequences, failure or being ridiculed.


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

> Conspiracies all around you?
> May be evidence of a mis-wired brain.


...or it just might mean there are conspiracies all around you.


----------



## OffGridCooker (Jan 29, 2010)

no really said:


> When it comes to preconceived reactions or normalcy bias it can be seen in many. From the well educated to the not so well educated. It just seems to me that people are not taught to reason or question anymore Even when I was in college many of the professors expected the students to completely accept his/her teachings, if you questioned to deeply their were consequences, failure or being ridiculed.


Wow you are way too wise for your age, (if that is your photo)
The point about the educated also being gullible to conspiracist theory is right on.
My grandfather use to say.
There is no fool like an educated fool.


----------



## OffGridCooker (Jan 29, 2010)

popscott said:


> Conspiracies all around *may* be evidence of a mis-wired brain...
> 
> or it *could* mean some folks have something called "good ole' common sense" and don't swallow all the garbage they are fed.


I agree there are conspiracies all around, there is a political party that uses them often to advance their power. Example: the war on women.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

OffGridCooker said:


> Wow you are way too wise for your age, (if that is your photo)
> The point about the educated also being gullible to conspiracist theory is right on.
> My grandfather use to say.
> There is no fool like an educated fool.


Thanks and yeah that's me a couple of years ago..


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Looked like a "Conspiracy" to get me to subscribe to the WSJ.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

The only critical thinking conservatives I know would think most of the "conservatives" on this website are "low wisdom." 'Course they all went to college and somehow bypassed the liberal brainwashing that is supposedly a 100% effective at every university on the planet.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

wiscto said:


> The only critical thinking conservatives I know would think most of the "conservatives" on this website are "low wisdom." 'Course they all went to college and somehow bypassed the liberal brainwashing that is supposedly a 100% effective at every university on the planet.


So they are elitists. Most of the liberals I know went to college and lack common sense.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> Why must you post derogatory personal comments to me?


It's a conspiracy.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Riverdale said:


> So they are elitists. Most of the liberals I know went to college and lack common sense.


Hahah... Yea. My gun loving, anti-minimum wage, middle management stiff family members are all "elitist." That's why they get together with the rest of us, drink beer, watch football, and rub elbows with all the poor folks. Are you capable of objective thinking, or are you the center of the universe, thy arbiter of common sense?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

poppy said:


> It's a conspiracy.


It's always nice when proof is posted, isn't it? Mis-wired indeed.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Seems there was a thread some time ago that talked about 'the left having a mental illness' or some such nonsense. 
It was a 'poke' at those who have a 'left-leaning' opinion.

If I am not mistaken, this thread was closed, locked or erased/cleaned up because it was considered a 'personal attack' because the OP was more of a 'right-leaning' person......

Either way, it shows the gross waste of research monies that could be spent on legitimate studies, legitimate mental illness AND legit solutions to the every growing problem....


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Seems there was a thread some time ago that talked about 'the left having a mental illness' or some such nonsense.
> It was a 'poke' at those who have a 'left-leaning' opinion.
> 
> If I am not mistaken, this thread was closed, locked or erased/cleaned up because it was considered a 'personal attack' because the OP was more of a 'right-leaning' person......
> ...


Since you're the voice of justice and reason. Maybe you want to chime in on this post that is for some reason allowed to hang around...

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/7610378-post11.html

Also, it's a pretty big mistake on y'alls part to assume that conspiracy theories only exist on the right and that this thread therefore was an attack on the right. There are a ton of unaffiliated and left wing conspiracy theorists who believe everything is a conspiracy.


----------



## OffGridCooker (Jan 29, 2010)

wiscto said:


> The only critical thinking conservatives I know would think most of the "conservatives" on this website are "low wisdom." 'Course they all went to college and somehow bypassed the liberal brainwashing that is supposedly a 100% effective at every university on the planet.


Please get them to contribute to the discussion and wise us up.
Listening with an open mind!


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

A routine operation is going on here. When you start losing an argument, deflect and attack the bringer of the message. I would say that the OP is quite adept at this routine, it must be a conspiracy,.,.:shrug:


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

OffGridCooker said:


> Please get them to contribute to the discussion and wise us up.
> Listening with an open mind!


Do your family and friends all post on Homesteading Today, and do you actively recruit them? Because I'm not really sure anyone would be that interested in online. I can only think of two who have facebook, and I don't think they use it often.


----------



## OffGridCooker (Jan 29, 2010)

wiscto said:


> Do your family and friends all post on Homesteading Today, and do you actively recruit them? Because I'm not really sure anyone would be that interested in online. I can only think of two who have facebook, and I don't think they use it often.


You are probably right, there may not be that much interest here, because this is the homesteading forum.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

wiscto said:


> Since you're the voice of justice and reason. Maybe you want to chime in on this post that is _*for some reason allowed to hang around...*_
> 
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/7610378-post11.html
> 
> Also, it's a pretty big mistake on y'alls part to assume that conspiracy theories only exist on the right and that this thread therefore was an attack on the right. There are a ton of unaffiliated and left wing conspiracy theorists who believe everything is a conspiracy.


 Invalid Post specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator

That's what pops up when I click the link.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Invalid Post specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator
> 
> That's what pops up when I click the link.


Yup. They finally deleted it. Just as it should have been. Congratulations I guess?


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

OffGridCooker said:


> You are probably right, there may not be that much interest here, because this is the homesteading forum.


Yea most of my family are city folks now. Those who aren't are currently at war with the computers they have at the farm office. I'm afraid to even ask them. :lookout:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

wiscto said:


> Yup. They finally deleted it. Just as it should have been. Congratulations I guess?


I have no idea what it was?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> The really cool thing about this is that the right and the left will say it applies to the other side.
> 
> BTW - How do you read it without a subscription? Or, did you do that on purpose? Ah, that's it. Sure, *you didn't want us to read it*.


I found a way to read it.
If I didn't want you to read it, would I have even brought it up?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Shine said:


> A routine operation is going on here. *When you start losing an argument, deflect and attack the bringer of the message*. I would say that the OP is quite adept at this routine, it must be a conspiracy,.,.:shrug:


So by "attacking" me *you* say you are somehow "losing"?
I didn't name any names even though I had some in mind.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

> Specifically, in April 1967, the CIA wrote a dispatch which coined the term &#8220;conspiracy theories&#8221; &#8230; and recommended methods for discrediting such theories. The dispatch was marked &#8220;psych&#8221; &#8211; short for &#8220;psychological operations&#8221; or disinformation &#8211; and &#8220;CS&#8221; for the CIA&#8217;s &#8220;Clandestine Services&#8221; unit.
> 
> The dispatch was produced in responses to a Freedom of Information Act request by the New York Times in 1976.





> Summarizing the tactics which the CIA dispatch recommended:
> 
> Claim that it would be impossible for so many people would keep quiet about such a big conspiracy
> Have people friendly to the CIA attack the claims, and point back to &#8220;official&#8221; reports
> ...


 http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...heorists-and-ways-attack-anyone-who-challenge

The article goes on to list several conspiracy theories that have been proven true. 

Oh, by the way I spent some time looking up this Edward Jay Epstein guy. It is quite interesting how much contact he has had with the CIA, one site called him a CIA asset, don't know how true that is but I found it interesting.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> http://www.wsj.com/articles/theyre-not-really-out-to-get-you-1450471512
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a step above hard core Dems and Reps who only think what they are told to think I guess. An improvement even from the norm.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

OffGridCooker said:


> I think that conspiracist and the "low wisdom" leftist are cut from the same cloth and can not weigh the "truth value" of antidotal evidence, can't see the whole picture, can't see the forest for the trees,
> Any evidence is good enough, as long as causes some emotional reaction, an their are a few other people that believe.
> This can be due not only to the way the brain is wired but also to a youthful brain that has not developed critical thinking skills. Also lazy thinking populous like ideologues and occultist, that let others do the thinking, also the hormone driven brain.
> I think that the conspiracist and he leftist are cut from the same cloth, because
> ...


People who go to college tend to grow more left leaning. Therefore liberals are smarter than conservatives. Which is pretty much just as ridiculous as what the above quote says.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Bearfootfarm said:


> *Conspiracies all around may be evidence of a mis-wired brain*
> http://www.wsj.com/articles/theyre-not-really-out-to-get-you-1450471512


I don't think so. It may be that some individuals who are driven by conspiracies and paranoia have mis-wired brains but when nearly the entire populations of certain countries are paranoid and conspiratorial, especially politically, then I think it's a cultural thing. There are plenty of countries like that.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Heritagefarm said:


> People who go to college tend to grow more left leaning. Therefore liberals are smarter than conservatives. Which is pretty much just as ridiculous as what the above quote says.


Guess that depends on whether you use student loans, scholarship or work your way through college. In my experience those that work their way through go to less toga parties.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Fennick said:


> I don't think so. It may be that some individuals who are driven by conspiracies and paranoia have mis-wired brains but when nearly the *entire populations of certain countries* are paranoid and conspiratorial, especially politically, then I think it's a cultural thing. There are plenty of countries like that.


I don't think that's true for most of the world although it may well apply to North Korea and a few other repressed countries

The brain's "wiring" is part genetic and part environmental


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

mreynolds said:


> Guess that depends on whether you use student loans, scholarship or work your way through college. In my experience those that work their way through go to less toga parties.


Right, so now toga parties - don't even know what that is - are making people more liberal. Huh.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Any covert act premeditated by more than one individual is a "conspiracy". Only the insane believe those happen...and to think that anyone with power and authority could do these things? INSANE...yeah..just bat poo crazy. Authority and power = godlike integrity. Everyone knows that.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

I thank God I was given a brain that the mainstream says is all wired wrong. I'm thankful to be naturally suspicious of what I'm told is true. I never have given a rat's back end what anyone thinks of that, and that's kept me thinking when the world told me to shut it down. I asked too many questions for the comfort of my elders when I was a kid and I'm still questioning today, making everyone around me just as uncomfortable, I suppose. That's awesome. Discomfort precedes revelation just as comfortable norms engender blind trust. I'll take whatever label the opposition wants to give me as a badge of honor, just please God, don't ever let me ever be one of the "normal" ones.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I think the article is a conspiracy to make us think conspiracies are a thing of myth.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Heritagefarm said:


> Right, so now toga parties - don't even know what that is - are making people more liberal. Huh.


Lol, not what I said. Not what I meant. 

But you already knew that right?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Enough nasty conspiracies have already come to light, that anyone who DOESN'T at least seriously entertain the possibility, is the one out of touch with reality, IMO. 

Remember when the C eye A was experimenting with LSD for mind control, and drugged American citizens, civilians, with it without their knowledge or consent? Some of those people came completely mentally unwound, their lives were ruined. 

Any government that a) pursues the concept of mind control of the citizenry in the first place, and b) would go to such lengths in their experiments with it, is worthy of a whole lot of suspicion.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> So by "attacking" me *you* say you are somehow "losing"?
> I didn't name any names even though I had some in mind.


Interesting..."attacking you" lol 

Funny how it is "me" that is the one doing the "attacking"


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Shine said:


> Interesting..."attacking you" lol
> 
> Funny how it is "me" that is the one doing the "attacking"


It was your wording, not mine.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Believing conspiracies runs largely down political lines. Republicans thought Watergate & Iran-Contra were both absurd, until they were demonstrated to be true. Democrats felt the same way about JFK & Marylin and Bill & Monica.

Of course we always have a perfectly good official story to believe. We can choose to believe it, or remain skeptical until we know for sure. But when incidents like the WTC attack remain shrouded in classified information we don't really know what to think.

I've been around long enough to know that anything is possible. Having a president or FBI director deny it doesn't prove anything.


----------



## wwubben (Oct 13, 2004)

OffGridCooker said:


> I agree there are conspiracies all around, there is a political party that uses them often to advance their power. Example: the war on women.


Obama is a Muslin-------Obama was born in Kenya--------Obama will take all your guns---------on and on.You get my point.I have seen it here for years.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wwubben said:


> Obama is a Muslin-------Obama was born in Kenya--------Obama will take all your guns---------on and on.You get my point.I have seen it here for years.


Are you suggest any of those aren't true or are you simply stating them as fact? Just wanted to be clear. Thanks


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Fennick said:


> I don't think so. It may be that some individuals who are driven by conspiracies and paranoia have mis-wired brains but when nearly the entire populations of certain countries are paranoid and conspiratorial, especially politically, then I think it's a cultural thing. There are plenty of countries like that.





Bearfootfarm said:


> I don't think that's true for most of the world although it may well apply to North Korea and a few other repressed countries
> 
> The brain's "wiring" is part genetic and part environmental


No, certainly not true for most of the world but I still think when you have it happening in countries on a mass scale (more than 25% of population) it's not organic, it's a culturally learned thing, or perhaps it would be more appropriate to call it a cult-ish thing.

There's conspiricist individuals that are around the bend with paranoia and they get diagnosed with a mental illness, let's say paranoid schizophrenia for example. I can see how people like that may have mis-wired brains or something else organically wrong with them and it may be partly genetic and partly environmental.

But there are countries where the culture of paranoia, suspicion, fear, doubt, mistrust, hatred, etc. etc. are openly encouraged and promoted to and by more than 25% of the population who avidly lap it up and spread it around. That kind of thing is cultist, not environmental or genetic. There is public media, TV programs, movies, there are hundreds of websites and blogs, all sorts of commercial enterprises and businesses who are devoted to catering strictly to misinformed paranoid conspiracy theorists of all kinds - political, religious, racial, environmental and climate, medical, survivalist, aliens from outer space, etc. Guess which country is leading the pack in this regard and will be the first to deny it most hotly (and no, it is not North Korea or other _repressed_ countries, it's the opposite).

I couldn't read that article but I gleaned enough from the first post to get the impression that the person claiming that the cultural problem of conspiracy paranoia is due to mis-wired brains is actually grasping at straws. I think he's using the mis-wired brains thing as an excuse or a scape goat to try to explain or cover up what is really a cultural / cultist thing that whole nations are allowing and abetting to happen (or have lost control of) to make more people more messed up than ever.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwtkorQKGFE[/ame]


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HDRider said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwtkorQKGFE


Yes, conservatives got the left wing media idea from Clinton's right wing media claim more than 20 years ago.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> Yes, conservatives got the left wing media idea from Clinton's right wing media claim more than 20 years ago.


Show me a video..

I showed you mine. Show me yours.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HDRider said:


> Show me a video..
> 
> I showed you mine. Show me yours.


You're denying that conservatives claim the media is slanted to the left? Seriously?

I don't know how many clips you want, but we'll start with an O'Reilly clip.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbGYDCijn7g[/ame]


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Not denying it. It's a fact. 

Hillary was claiming a conspiracy.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

HDRider said:


> Not denying it. It's a fact.
> 
> Hillary was claiming a conspiracy.


And it was. The Starr Investigation went from Whitewater and when no crimes were found it eventually devolved into what really was a personal matter. A disgusting one for sure, but not really worthy of an official investigation. And since she for some reason believed her husband she thought it was an unfounded attack.

I'm not defending either of them, but at the time it did seem to many that this really wasn't a scandal at all.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nevada said:


> Yes, conservatives got the left wing media idea from Clinton's right wing media claim more than 20 years ago.


Media bias is well documented. It's not some "theory"


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

HDRider said:


> The really cool thing about this is that the right and the left will say it applies to the other side.
> 
> BTW - How do you read it without a subscription? Or, did you do that on purpose? Ah, that's it. Sure, you didn't want us to read it.


It's something funky with the link. I have had this problem before with WSJ links. If you Google the article title it will take you to a page you can read without signing in. I don't know what it is with their links. 

http://on.wsj.com/1YrbVSQ


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Woolieface said:


> I thank God I was given a brain that the mainstream says is all wired wrong. I'm thankful to be naturally suspicious of what I'm told is true. I never have given a rat's back end what anyone thinks of that, and that's kept me thinking when the world told me to shut it down. I asked too many questions for the comfort of my elders when I was a kid and I'm still questioning today, making everyone around me just as uncomfortable, I suppose. That's awesome. Discomfort precedes revelation just as comfortable norms engender blind trust. I'll take whatever label the opposition wants to give me as a badge of honor, just please God, don't ever let me ever be one of the "normal" ones.


Post of the day award.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

MO_cows said:


> Enough nasty conspiracies have already come to light, that anyone who DOESN'T at least seriously entertain the possibility, is the one out of touch with reality, IMO.
> 
> Remember when the C eye A was experimenting with LSD for mind control, and drugged American citizens, civilians, with it without their knowledge or consent? Some of those people came completely mentally unwound, their lives were ruined.
> 
> Any government that a) pursues the concept of mind control of the citizenry in the first place, and b) would go to such lengths in their experiments with it, is worthy of a whole lot of suspicion.


How 'bout the Idiotincharge's ol' czar who advocated b.c. in the drinking water. How many others are that crazy?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Shine said:


> A routine operation is going on here. When you start losing an argument, deflect and attack the bringer of the message. I would say that the OP is quite adept at this routine, it must be a conspiracy,.,.:shrug:


So are you saying because y'all are attacking BFF (the messenger) you are all a vast rightwing conspiracy? I could actually kinda believe that one. :TFH:


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Tricky Grama said:


> How 'bout the Idiotincharge's ol' czar who advocated b.c. in the drinking water. How many others are that crazy?


I bet you can't make 3 straight posts without bashing Obama. You and Corny have become broken records.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> So are you saying because y'all are attacking BFF (the messenger) you are all a vast rightwing conspiracy? I could actually kinda believe that one. :TFH:


I thought he was saying he was a loser, but you may be correct also.
He seemed to be admitting "defeat" before he even started



> Originally Posted by Shine View Post
> A routine operation is going on here. *When you start losing* an argument, deflect and attack the bringer of the message. I would say that the OP is quite adept at this routine, it must be a conspiracy,.,.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

This must be true. There is a person running for President who has been going on about right wing conspiracies for a long time, and her brain is about as screwed up as it gets.


----------



## OffGridCooker (Jan 29, 2010)

Heritagefarm said:


> People who go to college tend to grow more left leaning. Therefore liberals are smarter than conservatives. Which is pretty much just as ridiculous as what the above quote says.


Education does not cause wisdom does it?
I know it can help but it is not automatic that the educated are any smarter, maybe the educated are more knowledgable,
Intelligence stays about the same through life, so education does not increase your intelligence that much does it?
I think it would be correct to say the educated are more knowledgable but not necessarily smarter or wiser.
There is a lot of brilliant creators out there with little college. 
Education could even be a hendrance to wisdom
1-by fooling you into thinking you know more than you actually know.
2- by giving a false impression that wisdom of one subject makes you wise about another subject, 
or that wisdom of a subject makes you wise about life and politics.
And The last part of my post was me using foolish, snobbish reasoning, I think you were pointing that out.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> I bet you can't make 3 straight posts without bashing Obama. You and Corny have become broken records.



Seems a post or 2 b/4 was speaking of gov't, no? I'm sorry your choice of POTUS has turned out so badly but that's a fact.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

IMHO there are true conspiracy believers, they come from all backgrounds, left, right and middle. 

Than there are the ones that use the conspiracy moniker as a tool to shut down discussion.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

bff said "I thought he was saying he was a loser, but you may be correct also.
He seemed to be admitting "defeat" before he even started"

Quote:
Originally Posted by Shine View Post
A routine operation is going on here. *When you start losing* an argument, deflect and attack the bringer of the message. I would say that the OP is quite adept at this routine, it must be a conspiracy,.,. 

You certainly take a large amount of license with the meanings that others intend, I do indeed find this to be quite dishonest. I do not know how a person could do this and feel good about what they have done. But, as you do it often, it seems to be part of your make-up. You just appear to like to attack people by changing their meanings... sigh, I guess I will just let these things pass and accept that you will continue to commit these acts. I am getting tired of correcting your interpretations but I guess that you are doing this on purpose and are probably understanding what was actually meant and then using a misinterpretation to attempt to insult or to infuriate those that you are attacking. 

Must be a conspiracy...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> You certainly take a large amount of license with the meanings that others intend


I can only go by what you say.
I haven't "changed" anything you said 
You haven't discussed the actual topic at all

Why don't you explain *exactly* what this means and why my interpretation is incorrect based on the words *you* used?:



> Originally Posted by Shine View Post
> A routine operation is going on here. When you start losing an argument, deflect and attack the bringer of the message. I would say that the OP is quite adept at this routine, it must be a conspiracy,.,.





> I am getting tired of correcting your interpretations


It's your choice, no one else's


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Shine said:


> bff said "I thought he was saying he was a loser, but you may be correct also.
> He seemed to be admitting "defeat" before he even started"
> 
> Quote:
> ...


Or maybe since at least 2 people here couldn't make out what you were trying to say the problem is with the writer's ability to get across their message?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Patchouli said:


> Or maybe since at least 2 people here couldn't make out what you were trying to say the problem is with the writer's ability to get across their message?


Your favorite movie.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=452XjnaHr1A[/ame]


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

HDRider said:


> Your favorite movie.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=452XjnaHr1A


I hate that movie! I can eat 50 eggs..... Gaah. It's very popular with the rest of the family. They can quote it all day long.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I can only go by what you say.
> I haven't "changed" anything you said
> You haven't discussed the actual topic at all
> 
> ...


No thanks, I do not want to go through this every time so, I'll just limit my explanations and let you destroy the meanings that I intended. It's no longer important to me to set the record straight, I'll leave my words as they are and expect that some will understand my meaning(s).


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Patchouli said:


> Or maybe since at least 2 people here couldn't make out what you were trying to say the problem is with the writer's ability to get across their message?


Please read the post above.


----------



## OffGridCooker (Jan 29, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> Or maybe since at least 2 people here couldn't make out what you were trying to say the problem is with the writer's ability to get across their message?


You already said it, nothing left to say.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Shine said:


> No thanks, I do not want to go through this every time so, I'll just limit my explanations and let you destroy the meanings that I intended. It's no longer important to me to set the record straight, I'll leave my words as they are and expect that some will understand my meaning(s).


I knew exactly what you meant, and judging from some of the replies, several others did too.

I don't worry too much about what others think of my mental state, it usually gives them reason for a cautious approach. :teehee:


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

OffGridCooker said:


> Education could even be a hendrance to wisdom


 I'l take my chances.


----------



## wwubben (Oct 13, 2004)

HDRider said:


> Are you suggest any of those aren't true or are you simply stating them as fact? Just wanted to be clear. Thanks


I will let you figure it out on your own.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Shine said:


> No thanks, *I do not want to go through this* every time so, I'll just limit my explanations and let you destroy the meanings that I intended. It's no longer important to me to set the record straight, I'll leave my words as they are and expect that some will understand my meaning(s).


It wasn't that hard to understand, and I didn't think you could explain it any other way.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

farmrbrown said:


> I knew exactly what you meant, and judging from some of the replies, several others did too.
> 
> I don't worry too much about what others think of my mental state, it usually gives them reason for a cautious approach. :teehee:


Quite often they pretend not to understand, and maybe they really can't. People bring such a strong bias that they read into it more than read it.

I think that is why some of them repeat the same thing over and over again. The repetition helps them understand things. They operate by rote.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

HDRider said:


> Quite often they pretend not to understand, and maybe they really can't. People bring such a strong bias that they read into it more than read it.
> 
> I think that is why some of them repeat the same thing over and over again. The repetition helps them understand things. They operate by rote.


sadly, it has fallen to this level. You can tell by their latest replies that they want to feign innocence...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Maybe it's a conspiracy


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Maybe it's a conspiracy


Maybe?


----------

